# fruitables dog treats



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone seen those Fruitables dog treats? They look pretty decent as far as ingredients go and sound deliecious! Haha. There was one that was like pumpkin and mango flavored or something like that. It sounded pretty good to me.


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

A lot of my friends here and myself have fruitables in their treat cupboard and I have yet to meet a dog that didn't love them.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

They look pretty good as far as ingredients go. I think I'll be getting them for Baxter and any other pups I get. Haha.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

My dogs weren't too crazy for the fruit flavors but they loved the skinny mini treats with bison or chicken. I rotate between a few different types of treats, depending on what's on sale when it's time for my Chewy autoship, and I have gotten this kind several times.


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

They only sell the various fruit flavours here. We've never had the option of buying bison or chicken. Interesting.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That does sound interesting. Baxter has never had bison.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

yes, i've fed a lot of Fruitables. i'm not sure but i think a big box company bought them.
make sure there's nothing in them from China.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I haven't heard anything about that.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

My holistic vet uses them for the dogs that come in for treatment


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Very nice. Must be very good then!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

We sell the skinny mini's in my store....one lady in particular buys like a case at a time lol. We carry the Apple & bacon, Yamberry, and Pumpkin & Mango 

They smell really good too...

Geoff, I have to say, one treat that smells amazing are your Nutro crunchy treats...the berry ones.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

We sell the skinny mini's in my store....one lady in particular buys like a case at a time lol. We carry the Apple & bacon, Yamberry, and Pumpkin & Mango 

They smell really good too...

Geoff, I have to say, one treat that smells amazing are your Nutro crunchy treats...the berry ones.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

meggels: do you know if fruitables was sold to a big box company?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

meggels said:


> We sell the skinny mini's in my store....one lady in particular buys like a case at a time lol. We carry the Apple & bacon, Yamberry, and Pumpkin & Mango
> 
> They smell really good too...
> 
> Geoff, I have to say, one treat that smells amazing are your Nutro crunchy treats...the berry ones.


They really do! When we first came out with the three newest flavors, banana being one of them, I have to admit, they smelled so good I had to try one. Haha l. Didn't taste as good as it smelled though. Haha


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I saw a Thick Cut Bacon Jerky made by Fruita blessed yoday. Sounded pretty good to me!


----------

